# Burgess SupaDog Sensitive



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it any good?

Ingredients are Lamb Meal (min 26%), Rice (min 26%), Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Salt, Vitamins.


I am currently feeding a dog food that's ingredients are: Chicken (>24%), maize, wheat, animal fat, poultry meal, sorghum, barley, dried beet pulp, chicken digest, fish meal, dried whole egg, brewer's dried yeast, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, sodium hexametaphosphate, DLmethionine.

So the burgess supadog sensitive looks like it has less crap in it, what do you think?

I realise there may be better quality dog food than the supadog sensitive on the market but arden grange /burns/origen etc are outside my budget.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes - it's maize, wheat and barley free, so alot better than your current feed.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been using this food for the last 2 years and my dogs(s) have thrived on it. Treacle (GSP) had a sensitive tum for several weeks and I could not get her sorted till I used this food. My late George also had it and did well on it too. Can't recommend it highly enough. If you get last weeks Dog World there is a £2 voucher and £15 worth more that you can get on line (3 x £5 vouchers)


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks much better. Only concern for me would be salt. How much is there? why has it been added etc?

I'd be checking that before thinking about ordering.

CSJ do some quality budget foods around the same price, may be worth a look. I've heard good things about their natural champ and herbie nuts.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Looks much better. Only concern for me would be salt. How much is there? why has it been added etc?
> 
> I'd be checking that before thinking about ordering.
> 
> *CSJ* do some quality budget foods around the same price, may be worth a look. I've heard good things about their natural champ and herbie nuts.


CSJ?

Thanks for the replies folks


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah. I lot of posters use it.

Natural Champ! Adult - CSJ Champ! - CSJK9 Ltd.

Natural Herbie Nuts - CSJ Original Dog Food - CSJK9 Ltd.

These are the two I've heard most about.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Yeah. I lot of posters use it.
> 
> Natural Champ! Adult - CSJ Champ! - CSJK9 Ltd.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

It's got wheat and maize in it though and I thought they weren't very good for dogs?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's got wheat and maize in it though and I thought they weren't very good for dogs?


I've not tried it myself, just heard a lot of good things about it so thought it worth a mention. Looking at them, the supadog sensitive does look better.

But please check the salt level (there seems to be more salt then vitamins, since it's higher up the ingredients list) and ask why it's in there. There's no reason for it and it's not great for dogs at all.

Can I ask how much you pay for the supadog? And how much you feed per day?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's got wheat and maize in it though and I thought they weren't very good for dogs?


You're right - they're not.

To be honest I'm really baffled as to why so many people rave about CSJ?  It all looks rather low grade to me - fairly poor meat content and lots of cheap fillers. BUT - it's cheap, and I guess you get what you pay for.

Skinners duck/salmon & rice is a decent enough middle of the road kibble I believe. Acceptable meat content with rice and all natural ingredients. Never used it, but I think it's only around £20/£25 a sack.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I've not tried it myself, just heard a lot of good things about it so thought it worth a mention. Looking at them, the supadog sensitive does look better.
> 
> But please check the salt level (there seems to be more salt then vitamins, since it's higher up the ingredients list) and ask why it's in there. There's no reason for it and it's not great for dogs at all.
> 
> Can I ask how much you pay for the supadog? And how much you feed per day?


Thanks  I'll check the salt level, but there does seem to be salt in what I have been feeding for ages so would it make a difference? I haven't bought any supadog yet. I saw it in Kennelgate yesterday. It's £20.95 for 12.5 kilo sack & I'm not sure how much you feed. I think I'm going to buy a sack on Saturday and try them on it. My current dog food is 17.00 for 10 kilos so lb for £ it's about the same.

There are some brilliant testimonials on the CSJ website, but unfortunately there are no stockists near me and I can't have dog food delivered, it gets stolen while I'm at work 



SixStar said:


> You're right - they're not.
> 
> To be honest I'm really baffled as to why so many people rave about CSJ?  It all looks rather low grade to me - fairly poor meat content and lots of cheap fillers. BUT - it's cheap, and I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> Skinners duck/salmon & rice is a decent enough middle of the road kibble I believe. Acceptable meat content with rice and all natural ingredients. Never used it, but I think it's only around £20/£25 a sack.


Thanks  They sell Skinners in Kennelgate too, I've seen it. So I'll have a look on Saturday and decide


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Thanks  I'll check the salt level, but there does seem to be salt in what I have been feeding for ages so would it make a difference? I haven't bought any supadog yet. I saw it in Kennelgate yesterday. It's £20.95 for 12.5 kilo sack & I'm not sure how much you feed. I think I'm going to buy a sack on Saturday and try them on it. My current dog food is 17.00 for 10 kilos so lb for £ it's about the same.
> 
> Thanks  They sell Skinners in Kennelgate too, I've seen it. So I'll have a look on Saturday and decide


Reason I ask is because most people look at the bag price, not how much it costs to feed per day. So you get a false idea of how expensive it is.

Re: the salt. As with us, it wont become apparent till later life if it's done any damage. I may be going on for nothing, but salt is not good for dogs.

Skinners is IMO the best budget food around. 15kg for £20. But stick with the salmon and rice or lamb and rice.

Do you know the weight of your dog?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Reason I ask is because most people look at the bag price, not how much it costs to feed per day. So you get a false idea of how expensive it is.
> 
> Skinners is IMO the best budget food around. 15kg for £20. But stick with the salmon and rice or lamb and rice.
> 
> Do you know the weight of your dog?


Pippi weighs 6 kg and Bizkit weighs 23kg


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay. So lets go with the larger dog.

Burgess site says a dog of that size needs 484 grams of the sensitive a day. So 12.5kg will last 25 days. So will cost 83p per day to feed.

Say you went with Skinners duck and rice, you feed 100g of food per 8kg of the dogs weight. So you'd feed about 325g per day. A 15kg bag would last 46 days and cost 43p per day to feed.

Thing to do is work out how much it costs to feed per day to see the true calue of a dog food.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> You're right - they're not.
> 
> To be honest I'm really baffled as to why so many people rave about CSJ?  It all looks rather low grade to me - fairly poor meat content and lots of cheap fillers. BUT - it's cheap, and I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> Skinners duck/salmon & rice is a decent enough middle of the road kibble I believe. Acceptable meat content with rice and all natural ingredients. Never used it, but I think it's only around £20/£25 a sack.


I agree, I've looked at CSJ and wouldn't touch it with a barge pole but lots of people really rate it. Skinners salmon and rice is a good food, I used it for my 'sensitive' dog before realising her problem was triggered by rice as well as other cereals. We once won a bag of Burgess sensitive (finalist in the Rescue Dog Agility Leaugue) and it made her constipated.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Reason I ask is because most people look at the bag price, not how much it costs to feed per day. So you get a false idea of how expensive it is.
> 
> Re: the salt. As with us, it wont become apparent till later life if it's done any damage. I may be going on for nothing, but salt is not good for dogs.
> 
> ...


The duck and rice is another good one.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> The duck and rice is another good one.


I meant the duck and rice lol. I'm always looking for lamb for my two as they do best on it. So I may have a small lamb fixation lol.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I went shopping for dog food today. Unfortunately they don't stock the skinners sensitive, but they can order it in for me next time. As I'm nearly out of their usual I bought the Burgess Supadog. I've tried it and it tastes quite nice...in fact it was moreish so I had three kibbles, but I was ravenous at the time :lol:


----------

